# Car Radio 1973 GTO (looking)



## meligon (Mar 18, 2011)

First I'm new to the forum. 
Looking for a 1973 Retro style car radio for my 1973 GTO LeMans. Should be in working order... Can someone help me? I have a old Retro radio, model 32AFPK2 willing to trade... Could provide some dimension of current radio if requested.


----------

